# Fruit bomb espresso bean?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I'm drinking espresso a lot, and have had excellent results. My top coffees have been black cat sig and James gourmet formula 6, but I've enjoyed some coffee compass mystery and other straight forward, classic espresso flavours - chocolates and nuts and loads of texture.

I fancy trying something different though. Can any recommend a really interesting, fruity espresso? I use a cafelat robot and a knock feld 47 grinder, so a filter roast won't work out for me but perhaps there is a light espresso roast that has lots of sweetness balanced with some acidity.

In the past, I've thoroughly enjoyed washed yirgacheffe as a filter, and one in particular (maybe a natural yirg?) that had strawberry and forest fruit squash flavours!


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I really enjoyed @BlackCatCoffeesignature too but if you want a touch more acidity I enjoyed their Guatemalan Atitlan which was fruity but not too much


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

I really enjoyed the Natural Ethiopia Beloya Yirgacheffe from @BlackCatCoffee when it was available. Hopefully back in the future some time.

Also this afternoon I had the Natural Rwanda Bumbogo No. 99 from Rave Coffee for the first time. Didn't have it properly dialled in but a lovely fruity sweet espresso with well balanced acidity.

Seems I like the coffees with the chocolate and toffee notes as my regular go to but enjoy the flavour punch of the lighter roasted Natural, Honey or Anerobic processed coffees as well.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Coffee by Casuals' Kenyan 👏🏼


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

@Zeak I have just this very minute finished a Rukira AB Kenyan from Coffee by the Casuals and was thinking to myself it's a while since I've enjoyed a coffee as much.

And then I read this post , a double recommend it is then 👍


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

The El Salvador from Hasbean was a nice sweet, not so much fruit bomb, espresso: El Salvador Finca La Ilusion Natural Bourbon - Hasbean


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Waitforme said:


> @Zeak I have just this very minute finished a Rukira AB Kenyan from Coffee by the Casuals and was thinking to myself it's a while since I've enjoyed a coffee as much.
> 
> And then I read this post , a double recommend it is then 👍


 Yess! I'm on a second bag now, reaaally loving it. It also opened up for me significantly with time (after 2 weeks). Pity it's now sold out.


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

also just received an email from Rave about this: Guatemala Bosques De San Francisco (Natural) No 89 - RAVE COFFEE


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Waitforme said:


> @Zeak I have just this very minute finished a Rukira AB Kenyan from Coffee by the Casuals and was thinking to myself it's a while since I've enjoyed a coffee as much.
> 
> And then I read this post , a double recommend it is then 👍


 Sadly out of stock.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've had some success with James gourmet in the past and they have Caffè Naturelle, which is a blend of Ethiopian and Brazilian beans and sounds good - they recommend a long shot and it sounds quite different to my current squeeze. I'll report back in a while...


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Reporting back - I've started the James gourmet blend.

It's very different! Extracted well, I have a candied lemon vibe, lots of acidity balanced with sweetness.

Extracted shorter, it's a bit too acidic for me, but works with some milk.

Preferred recipe so far is 17g in, 45g out, 5 second pre infusion at 2 bar then 9 bar descending to about 6bar throughout. Total time is quite long, it seems to do better on a finer grind so it's around 45-50 seconds all in!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

On my second batch of these bad boys, recommend getting them.


----------

